# Pas de détection du microphone



## MetaKnight0710 (13 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir à tous.

Je viens ici complètement désespéré, je vous expose mon soucis.

J'ai un MacBook Pro 15" et j'ai décidé d'acheter un Casque avec micro intégré, le Logitech H150 que voici en image : 







Il possède les sorties traditionnelles, à savoir la verte pour le son, la rose pour le micro, mais sur mon MacBook Pro, j'ai deux emplacements, l'un avec le schéma d'un casque donc jusque là tout va bien, et un autre comme on peut voir sur ce schéma :





Le* port d'entrée audio* (symbole bizarre mais bon :x ). Mon soucis, j'ai que quand je branche la fiche rose dans le port d'entrée audio, il n'est pas reconnu. J'ai déjà regardé les drivers ( Ils sont à jour, mais je n'exclus pas ne pas avoir regardé les bons ) J'ai ouvert Audacity pour faire mes tests, j'ai mis toutes les entrées audio possibles et inimaginables, mais rien ne marche, et je commence à désespérer. Alors si quelqu'un a la lumière sainte peut-il me la donner ? 

D'avance merci,

Bonne soirée,

MetaKnight0710,


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2012)

Ben c'est facile, et ça doit bien figurer dans une cinquantaine de sujets ici, cette information, depuis que je la répète à chaque fois que quelqu'un pose la question ! 

Alors la réponse est : "_ton micro ne fonctionne pas parce que les Mac *n'ont pas** d'entrée micro_" !

Le symbole figurant sur le port d'entrée audio n'a rien de bizarre, c'est le symbole normal d'une entrée *ligne*. Une entrée micro, c'est une sensibilité à un signal de 3 à 5 mV, une entrée ligne, c'est 100 mV, donc, il est clair que si ton micro n'est pas amplifié, le Mac ne détectera pas son signal.

Il n'existe que 3 possibilités pour connecter un micro externe à un Mac :

1) Utilisation d'un micro "actif" (c'est à dire avec un pré-ampli intégré)
2) Utilisation d'un micro normal connecté via un dispositif de ce genre à un port USB du Mac
3) Utilisation d'un micro USB.

(*) Ou plutôt "n'ont plus, depuis 2000 et le dernier modèle de PowerBook G3, le "Pismo" qui est à ma connaissance le dernier Mac a avoir été doté d'une entrée audio "mixte" capable de basculer automatiquement entre les niveaux "ligne" et "micro".


----------

